# Argon: Nachträglich eloxieren möglich?



## Haferstroh (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Falco,

mein rotes Argon ist ja optisch echt Sahne. Doch diese 300 Gramm schwere rote Pulverbeschichtung.......

Kann ich euch den Rahmen eigentlich einschicken damit ihr das Rot wieder runterkratzt und den Rahmen mit einer schicken und leichten Bronze-Eloxalschicht überzieht?

Gruss


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Mai 2004)

Haferstroh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco,
> 
> mein rotes Argon ist ja optisch echt Sahne. Doch diese 300 Gramm schwere rote Pulverbeschichtung.......
> 
> ...



Das Herunterkratzen einer Pulverbeschichtung ist nicht möglich. Die Rahmen werden zum entlacken in einem chemischen Bad abgebeizt. 

Eine nachträgliche Eloxierung ist nicht möglich, da bei dem Eloxalverfahren ein Abtrag der Oberfläche stattfindet, wodurch Passungen und Gewinde unbrauchbar würden.

Die Pulverschicht auf einem Argon wiegt ca. 150 bis 200 Gramm.

mfg, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parker (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Falco!

Hmm, da muss ich auch nochmal nachfragen... Ist das ganz sicher, dass die schon vorhandenen Gewinde beim Eloxieren sozusagen "wegätzen"? Ich selbst habe mal einen blanken (aber mit geschnittenen Gewinden) Rahmen bei Kothe eloxieren lassen und danach hat noch alles bestens gepasst (Cantis, Lager etc.). Kann es evtl. an der Aluminiumart liegen, dass es bei mir gefunzt hat? Oder kann es bei Easton Ultralite auch funktionieren - nur könnt ihr dann keine Garantie mehr übernehmen? (Wofür ich übrigens Verständnis hätte...)

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Macht weiter so! Wenn ich mal genügend Geld in der Tasche habe, dann werde auch ich ein "Nicolai" mein Eigen nennen können  

Viele Grüße
Parker


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Juni 2004)

Wird schon stimmen!
Falco hatte da schon mal was zu gesagt:



			
				Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist leider nicht möglich. Beim Eloxieren findet eine Reduktion der Oberfläche um ca. 0,05 bis 0,10 mm statt. Gewinde und Passungen würden durch eine erneute Eloxierung unbrauchbar. Die Rahmen müssen also anschließend pulverbeschichtet werden.
> 
> mfg, Falco


----------



## Parker (4. Juni 2004)

Das hört sich ja wirklich ziemlich gewiss an. Vielleicht sollte man sich die Idee wirklich besser aus dem Kopf schlagen...  

Have a nice day
Parker


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juni 2004)

Ein Steuersatz wird zum Beispiel mit einem Übermaß von 0,10 mm eingepresst. Bei einem Materialabtrag von 0,05 bis 0,10 mm vergrößert sich der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs also um 0,10 bis 0,20 mm. Das Steuerrohr wäre damit unbrauchbar.

mfg, Falco


----------



## ibis (4. Juni 2004)

es gibt doch im galvanischem bereich speziallacke mit lecker tulol    die man zum abdecken von nicht zu behandelden flächen auftragen kann, ist son gelbes zeug ( genauen namen kenne ich leider nicht ) sollte meines wissens auch säurebeständig sein


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Juni 2004)

ibis schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt doch im galvanischem bereich speziallacke mit lecker tulol    die man zum abdecken von nicht zu behandelden flächen auftragen kann, ist son gelbes zeug ( genauen namen kenne ich leider nicht ) sollte meines wissens auch säurebeständig sein




Es gibt Möglichkeiten, Teile,an denen beim Eloxieren kein Materialabtrag stattfinden darf, durch mechanische oder chemische Verfahrensweisen zu schützen. Dies ist aber sehr aufwendig und wir von uns nicht angeboten.

mfg, 

Falco


----------



## ibis (7. Juni 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Möglichkeiten, Teile,an denen beim Eloxieren kein Materialabtrag stattfinden darf, durch mechanische oder chemische Verfahrensweisen zu schützen. Dies ist aber sehr aufwendig und wir von uns nicht angeboten.
> 
> mfg,
> 
> Falco



ja da muss ich dir rechtgeben  ich durfte schon mal bauteile vorbereiten, weil es unserer galvanik zu langwierig war alles anzupinseln hat aber bestens geklappt mit der vergoldung und drei tage gestanck mit der farbe


----------



## a$i (18. Juni 2004)

ich habe meinen rahmen schon mehrmals wegen neulackierung entlacken lassen. kein spiel etc...


----------



## ibis (18. Juni 2004)

a$i schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meinen rahmen schon mehrmals wegen neulackierung entlacken lassen. kein spiel etc...



wenn du das alles richtig gelesen hättest würdest du feststellen, das eloxieren und ätzen bei pulver auch material an den passungen bzw. gewinden abträgt ! entlackt wird durch kugelsandstrahlen bewerkstelligt, was wenn man es richtig macht, sehr schonend ist und nicht die passungen angreift !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (18. Juni 2004)

Servus,
ich habe den Hinterbau meines Ur-Trombone bei einer Firma irgendwo in Hannover oder Umgebung vom Pulver befreien lassen. Die Adresse habe ich damals von Kalle bekommen. Ist aber schon 5 Jahre her und ich weiss nix genaues mehr. 
Anschließend habe ich den Hinterbau in Bochum schwarz eloxieren lassen, damals wurden auch alle Lagerstellen mit so einem "Zeug" bedeckt sodaß dort keine Eloxierung statt fand. Das Ergebniss war einwandfrei.
Ist wohl eine Frage des Aufwandes.

SLuette


----------



## sharky (26. August 2006)

thema ist uwar uralt aber betrifft mich grad doch etwas da ich auch nen rahmen eloxieren lassen möchte. beim eloxieren - zu deutsch: elektrisch oxidieren - werden farbstoffe, die im eloxalbad enthalten sind, in der obersten schicht des materials eingelagert. soviel zum ablauf im bad. wieso hier nun irgendwo was weggeätzt werden soll, ist mir etwas unklar?! alu wegätzen mittels einem eloxlbad??? dann müsste dieser prozess ja nicht nur an gewinden und passungen vor sich gehen sondern alle rohrteile angreifen, was bei den heutigen wandstärken nen gewissen schweizer-käse effekt haben dürft


----------



## Kettenbeißer (26. August 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> thema ist uwar uralt aber betrifft mich grad doch etwas da ich auch nen rahmen eloxieren lassen möchte. beim eloxieren - zu deutsch: elektrisch oxidieren - werden farbstoffe, die im eloxalbad enthalten sind, in der obersten schicht des materials eingelagert. soviel zum ablauf im bad. wieso hier nun irgendwo was weggeätzt werden soll, ist mir etwas unklar?! alu wegätzen mittels einem eloxlbad??? dann müsste dieser prozess ja nicht nur an gewinden und passungen vor sich gehen sondern alle rohrteile angreifen, was bei den heutigen wandstärken nen gewissen schweizer-käse effekt haben dürft




Drum rostet ein Auto ja auch irgendwann durch wenn man es vor sich hin rosten lässt.

Eisen ist zwar anders als Aluminium aber der Oxidationsvorgang ist der Selbe. An der Oberfläche findet wie ja Falco schon geschrieben hat eine minimale Abtragung statt.

Stells dir einfach so vor als würde jemand die Hälfte der Alpen mit der Kreissäge abschneiden und danach mit farbigem Kies die Täler wieder wieder auffüllen  

Und Alu rostet nicht   es oxidiert.

*Chemie Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## John McLeash (27. August 2006)

Hmm sehr merkwürdig, ich habe während meiner Ausbildung zum Industriemechaniker einen Monat lang in der Galvanikabteilung (Oberflächenveredlung) unseres Betriebes verbracht, ich habe dort alles erdenkliche Eloxiert.
Bauteile die zum Eloxieren kommen werden stets Untermass gefertigt, das heisst das die Eloxalschicht die Maße vergrößert.
Eloxalschichten tragen Material auf, da wird nichts weggeätzt, dei Säure im Bad greift das Material gar nicht an, sie dient zur besseren Stromleitung.
Eloxieren wird unter sehr hohen Stromstärken durchgeführt, (reines) Wasser ist ein sehr schlechter Stromleiter.
Im Schnitt beträgt der Schichtzuwachs zwischen 0.005 und 0.03 mm.
Liegen entsprechende Berechnungen und Erfahrungswerte vor, kann man den Schichtzuwachs anhand von Eloxalverfahren (Harteloxieren, Normaleloxieren)ziemlich genau steuern, bis auf wenige 1000tel genau.

Einzige Gefahr der Abtragung von Material besteht beim Beizen mit aggresiven Chemikalien, oder evtl. Sandstrahlen usw.
Gebeizt wird um das Werkstück absolut Fettfrei zu haben und bestehende Aluoxidschichten zu entfernen. 

Also Vorsicht beim beizen, der Abtrag ist jedoch äusserst gering, liegt je nach dauer zwischen 0.005 und 0.01.
Üblich ist jedoch eine sehr kurze Beizung und anschliessende Reinigung in Wasser.

Ein Bekannter hat dort seinen Corratec DH´ler Eloxiert ohne Probleme.


----------



## John McLeash (27. August 2006)

Ach und an Falco, ich glaube kaum das man einen Steuersatz mit einem 10tel Millimeter eingepresst bekommt 5hundertstel sind wohl realistischer.

Gibt übrigends im Inet gute Anleitungen zum eloxieren, ist bei der Größe eines Fahrradrahmens aber doch umstaändlcih


----------



## Falco Mille (28. August 2006)

Die Aussagen, die ich zum Thema Eloxieren gemacht habe, entsprechen den Gegebenheiten. Da ich dieses Thema bereits in diversen Anfragen behandelt habe, bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich meine Antworten zu Gunsten des allgemeinen Verständnisses etwas vereinfache. Wenn ich vom Eloxieren spreche, dann beinhaltet das ebenfalls die Vorbereitungsschritte, nämlich das Strahlen und eine Säurebehandlung. Ich bitte, davon abzusehen, die Nutzer dieses Forums durch gegenteilige Behauptungen und Spitzfindigkeiten zu verunsichern. 

Grüße; Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (28. August 2006)

Hi Falco
Ich wollte niemanden verunsichern, wollte nur helfen bei dem Thema.
Deine vorherigen Beiträge zum Thema eloxieren kenne ich leider nicht ich werd mal suchen.
Ist nämlich ein Thema was mich immer interessiert.

Grüsse Jonas


----------



## sharky (13. August 2007)

muss nochmal das thema aufgreifen, da es bei mir wieder aktuell wird:
gibt es nun der weißheit letzten schluss von wegen übermaß, abtrag etc? auf allen einschlägigen seiten wird von einer schichtdicke von wenigen 1/100mm gesprochen, die zur hälfte ins material und zur hälfte außen drauf "wächst"
demnach haben wir ja nen materialzuwachs und keinen abtrag?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> muss nochmal das thema aufgreifen, da es bei mir wieder aktuell wird:
> gibt es nun der weißheit letzten schluss von wegen übermaß, abtrag etc? auf allen einschlägigen seiten wird von einer schichtdicke von wenigen 1/100mm gesprochen, die zur hälfte ins material und zur hälfte außen drauf "wächst"
> demnach haben wir ja nen materialzuwachs und keinen abtrag?!



Ich denke, wenn man den Fred geflissentlich liest, ist die Quintessenz wie folgt:
1. Ohne entsprechende aufwendige Vorbereitung der nicht zu eloxierenden Stellen würde lt. Nicolai (Falco Mille und das ist für mich die Referenz) Material verloren gehen.
2. Einen Rahmen nachträglich zu Eloxieren wird von Nicolai selbst auch auf Grund der aufwendigen Vorbereitungen nicht angeboten.
3. Es scheint zumindest eine Fa. im Ruhrgebiet zu geben oder gegeben zu haben, die derartige Aufträge durchführt.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## sharky (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> lt. (Falco Mille und das ist für mich die Referenz) Material verloren gehen.
> 
> Noch Fragen?



naja, komisch dass falco hier gänzlich ne andere meinung vertritt als die professionellen eloxierer, auf http://www.fot.de/ ist es unter "wie" und "technische infos" sehr schön beschrieben wie es vor sich geht, nur von materialverlust ist da nix zu lesen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, komisch dass falco hier gänzlich ne andere meinung vertritt als die professionellen eloxierer, auf http://www.fot.de/ ist es unter "wie" und "technische infos" sehr schön beschrieben wie es vor sich geht, nur von materialverlust ist da nix zu lesen...



Es geht doch auch, steht doch alles oben geschrieben:

Die Stellen, die aber nicht eloxiert werden sollen, müssen vorher entsprechend "abgedeckt" werden.

Das Ergebns bleibt aber doch gleich:

Nicolai bietet das nachträgliche Eloxieren eines Rahmens nicht an.

Also setz' Dich doch mit einem der "professionellen Elxosierer" in Verbindung und frag' an, ob er Deinen Rahmen eloxiert...


----------



## sharky (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es geht doch auch, steht doch alles oben geschrieben: bla bla bla...



es geht mir nicht drum ob nicolai die dinger nun eloxiert oder nicht! ich möchte nur wissen, wie falco drauf kommt, dass man beim eloxieren einen materialabtrag hat, wo doch gott und die welt das gegenteil behaupten... 
dass man natürlich bei lagerpassungen etc. was machen muss ist klar, aber statt einfach alles glauben, frag ich wenigstens mal nach...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Ich glaube, Du hast den Thread immer noch nicht vollständig durchgelesen 

Hier eine Äußerung von Falco, die sich eben auf die Diskussionen zum Thema "Materialabtrag beim Eloxieren Ja/Nein?" bezieht:



Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Aussagen, die ich zum Thema Eloxieren gemacht habe, entsprechen den Gegebenheiten. *Da ich dieses Thema bereits in diversen Anfragen behandelt habe, bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich meine Antworten zu Gunsten des allgemeinen Verständnisses etwas vereinfache. Wenn ich vom Eloxieren spreche, dann beinhaltet das ebenfalls die Vorbereitungsschritte, nämlich das Strahlen und eine Säurebehandlung. Ich bitte, davon abzusehen, die Nutzer dieses Forums durch gegenteilige Behauptungen und Spitzfindigkeiten zu verunsichern. *
> 
> Grüße; Falco



P.S: Der letzte Satz sollte für Dich auch noch interessant sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

... ach so und vielen Dank noch für den Link zu dem Unternehmen in Witten. Habe ich mir für den Fall der Fälle gleich abgespeichert 

... so und jetzt tschüssi hier


----------

